# Safety Kayakers/Raft Guides



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

River Runners is looking to hire a few great people to join our team of Whitewater Professionals. We are looking for Safety Kayakers/Raft Guides, Experienced Raft Guides, and Trainees for a few spots left in our Guide School. 

Work for a great company that runs all the stretches of the Ark, The Gunnison Gorge, Yampa and Green in Dinosaur. Busy, fun, professional, Owners are guides!!

Send queries to [email protected]


----------



## paddletime (Mar 2, 2007)

*Safety Kayaker*

I'd like to volunteer...as safety kayaker...Actually I will be using a canoe this year... 

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## catfishjon (Jan 27, 2007)

*pay?*

What do you pay per trip for guiding or safety boating?


----------



## RRHB (Feb 5, 2007)

Pay varies depending upon experience, certified training, and performance. Please respond to the e-mail in the original post for specific questions, [email protected]


----------



## mommer (Mar 23, 2004)

great place to work.. "PAY COULD BE BETTER" but the people you work with are first class..... wish i could still be a part of it...........


----------

